# [SOLVED] Overclocking FX8320



## RoryP

I currently have my 8320 clocked at its boost clock of 4.0GHz. 
I would like to at least get it to 4.2 maybe even 4.5GHz. Can anyone link me to a good tutorial, as well as good benchmarking programs. 
Also any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

I'm a member on other sites as well as this site, this link should be of use as the members are generally helpful: AMD FX OC'ers Club | TechPowerUp Forums
That site also has lists of useful free programs that overclockers may find useful.
Apologies to TSF It is not my intention to hijack members, if there is relevant information available here.


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

Ive been messing around with some settings and got it to 4.5GHz 
CPU-Z Validator 4.0
I dont know why its saying I have 0MB of vram but gpu-z is recognising my r9 390 :/


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*



RoryP said:


> Ive been messing around with some settings and got it to 4.5GHz
> CPU-Z Validator 4.0
> I dont know why its saying I have 0MB of vram but gpu-z is recognising my r9 390 :/


 
Might be because you have a new iteration / GPU R9390 - so it might not be recognizing it properly with your version of CPU-Z. How is the 390 running games so far?


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

I went on L4D 2 and I got 2 FPS so i dont know whats up


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*



BowHunter41 said:


> Might be because you have a new iteration / GPU R9390 - so it might not be recognizing it properly with your version of CPU-Z. How is the 390 running games so far?


The R9 390 is a rebranded R9 290 there will be only minimal performance improvements.


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

2FPS overall not 2 more FPS I think it might be the drivers though


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*



Panther063 said:


> The R9 390 is a rebranded R9 290 there will be only minimal performance improvements.


 
Rebranded yes, but even a 're-brand' will look like a new card to an operating system and especially a motherboard bios sometimes - depends. In this situation I think there might be something else going on. :smile:


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

According to your CPU-Z you are running the Microsoft Display Adapter driver and that may be why your FPS is so low. Go here and download the proper driver.

Download Drivers


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

Everytime I try and download it either downloads but doesnt fix the fps or what my computer is registering or it says there was an error extracting the files when I try and use AMD auto detect
My PC is also only running on 800x600


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

Im starting to think I have a dead chip, but why would my monitor still display something and the fans be running


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

I see you have the MSI 970 Gaming. If it was me I would be on the MSI forums or have sent out and email to the vendor of the card and MSI and see if the bios might need and update for that particular model card. As I said in your other thread dealing with this it might be a case of a new card (even though it's a rebrand R9 290 it's still new) and your motherboard needing a bios update.


Did you check that you have power properly hooked up from your power supply? You might re-seat the card and check re-seat the connectors again. You can also try to test that card in another system if you have access to one with a PSU strong enough to run it. That might help with the process of hardware elimination. By the way what specific power supply are you using?

I also recommend you get your GPU situation worked out before you worry about overclocking an FX 8320 to 4.4+ GHZ @ *1.4+v* on a AMD 970 chipset. I would back it down to stock clocks and find out from MSI and the GPU manufacturer why your R9 390 isn't working as it should.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*



RoryP said:


> Im starting to think I have a dead chip, but why would my monitor still display something and the fans be running


Windows contains basic drivers that enable the card to work, but at a basic level, until correct drivers are installed.


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

Panther is right but that does not explain 1-5 FPS. an incompatible GPU (motherboard bios etc) or a bad GPU, or the installation of the GPU, or an insufficient power supply would be the only possible issues (or likely issues). This is why I would immediately test the GPU in another system if possible.


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

I have an EVGA 600B PSU and according to pcpartpicker I only need 509W 
and im on the amd website and I cant find my specific motherboard


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

Per your other thread you have the 970 gaming motherboard. here is the link.


MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

Ive updated the bios and nothing has changed 
http://gyazo.com/f9b0841a88a5a29f75b09be5b0037494
Gyazo - bcfc434e03c1dac08c4a65d119eefd50.png
Gyazo - 73ae6fb3bafdb2fd918eaf9f4793a171.png
also im trying to install the latest catalyst driver and i get "Extract: error writing to file ccc-help-pt-BR.msi" everytime


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

afterburner aswell
Gyazo - 4702558321abe93efd5e3e08a56aa6d5.png


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*



RoryP said:


> Ive updated the bios and nothing has changed
> Gyazo - f9b0841a88a5a29f75b09be5b0037494.png
> Gyazo - bcfc434e03c1dac08c4a65d119eefd50.png
> Gyazo - 73ae6fb3bafdb2fd918eaf9f4793a171.png
> also im trying to install the latest catalyst driver and i get "*Extract: error writing to file ccc-help-pt-BR.msi*" everytime


 

Try disabling or uninstalling your anti-virus solution. You can also temporarily disable windows firewall as a service. See if that helps.

You can also try deleting your config/msi folder and creating a new one / right click on the new config.Msi folder and choose properties / go to the "security" tab and give full permissions to "authenticated users" & "users (xxxx\users)"


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

I usually don't recommend getting drivers through Windows Update, but have you tried getting it through Windows Update?


----------



## BowHunter41

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

That's a great point. I always turn off automatically DL for Windows Update - just notify then I download only the OS patches NOT any drivers etc.

It sounds like some files may have become corrupted, so I would say besides any advice you get here going forward you might need a fresh operating installation if you can manage it. That would give you a perfectly clean slate to operate from and be able to more accurately gauge your new GPU functional / operational status.


----------



## RoryP

*Re: Overclocking FX8320*

Ive fixed it turns out it was a faulty hdd and thats why the drivers werent working. thank you for all your help and your time


----------

